# Zydeco



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I have enjoyed Zydeco for many years. I first attended a performance in 1988 in Houston, TX and heard CJ Chenier. Zydeco comes from southwest Louisiana and is a very fun music which is very lively. It has a relationship to Blues. I went to La Fayette, LA back around 1989 to a Zydeco festival which I enjoyed quite a lot. Several of the Zydeco greats have unfortunately died but many good ones remain. Cajun music was the forerunner but is not as exciting. Zydeco requires the use of a rub board or it is not authentic. I would like to hear if any other group members have any interest or enthusiasm for Zydeco.


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

I seed you down heah by de slick part an thot I give you some company, cher.

deyt some good whiteboy zydeco out dere too.

Wayne Toups! 

Don`t start subdividing music up by the way.
(grin) 
And wash board is not compulsory!

I have spent a lot of time in NO, and round there CC Adcock gets lumped right in with Rockin` Sidney,
Earl King, Meters and of course all those big ol` indian chiefs down there.
Me? I am also a big eddie Raven fan
Laissons les bon temps rouler!
Wish there were a few more of us in the UK though.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I was roaming the streets of Antwerp with a girlfriend originally from the Big Easy and we came across a bar called the Cajun Queen. I asked the owner if he had any zydeco and of course he threw on a disc for us to hear. My French is weak but I agree LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*acitak7*

have just bought the very best of Cajun cd great music, especially steve riley and his mamou playboys


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

In the mid 90s for a brief time I had an interest in Zydeco. Looking in the dusty recesses of my collection I've found cds by Buckwheat Zydeco and Boozoo Chavis. Can't say that I have listened to any of it lately, but who knows, I may get back to it someday.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never ever seen the name anywhere, well, my loss I guess .


----------

